# Uterine Ablation



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

Has anyone ever had a uterine ablation instead of a hysterectomy? I have such problems with cramping and my IBS flaring up with my period that I lose a few days a month because of it. I've had serious cramps since I started menstruating and at 36 I'm tired of it. I don't plan on having kids but I'm afraid to get a regular hysterectomy, I don't want to go through early menopause. I can't take hormones because I got a blood clot while on the pill so I don't have many options left. Thanx


----------



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

Anyone?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Alexandria - I had a hysteroscopy + endometrial ablation, but it was to remove a fibroid. I had it done because I am trying to get pregnant, but I also was also having very heavy bleeding. I've only had one period since then and it was much, much lighter. I still have some cramping though. I'd be glad to answer any more specific questions re the procedure if you have any.


----------



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

Bump


----------

